# Early Tues b4 work-11ptr w/ kicker



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Headed out for work and decided to check a private spot i'd been hitn in SoMd. On stand arnd 5:45, and jumped several going in, no worries. Daybreak catch movement to my right looks like a shooter... Abd wow he is, trailing some does that had just come thru. No work for me hardly. Ranged him at 45, 30 and bee lining....drew back at 20, bleeped him and let it fly....perfect shot he dropped in less than 40 yds........


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great Deer!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice buck. How wide was he and what did it weigh?


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice buck...


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Great buck.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Dayum Bro..that is NICE!!, I needs to hunt with you and not Kitt..LOL


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!! Great job!!!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Thx, been rather busy w/ holiday and getting out final day Va. 1Obx,u gotta know after that cow he missed at SPSP his hunting skills were right in line....lol. Measured 17.25 front, 18 5/8 mid. G2 9 1/8. Gst arnd 190#


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Nice deer. Brian Hope to see you out fishing this year. I intend to get out more myself.


----------

